# Can't connect to router - going insane



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've read many posts but can't find my unique situation. If this is wordy please forgive, I'm at wits end. 
Had:
Desktop
Windows 7
lynksys wrt54gs 
Connected Ethernet
Kids used wireless fine
The night before the move a few updates - Java, Adobe, IE (to whatever this latest version is) - All was working before I shut down.
Moved in, Cox service transfered, desktop wouldn't connect to the router, but would connected dirrect to modem. Kids could connect wireless. We swapped for a could of days, I just picked up a new Belkin N600. Same issue. My computer will see the network and internet, but nothing can connect to the internet. I've tried:

Turning Macafe firewall and windows firewall off
IP Renew
System Restore
numerous network settings
router / computer reboots 

Even resorted to Belkin tech help. Poor guy following a script....

A fine cigar to the person who has the key to my sanity:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Gibfried>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gibfried-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ks.cox.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-33-1E-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::50f:96a5:9bf:109e%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 68.102.130.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 03, 2012 8:24:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 04, 2012 8:24:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.102.128.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.121.16
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667596
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D0-2A-EB-00-26-18-33-1E-FE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.ks.cox.net:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3c5d:214a:bb99:7d98(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c5d:214a:bb99:7d98%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4466:8267::4466:8267(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

When you ran the ipconfig /all, were you connected to the Modem and not to your Belkin router?

Your connection should be Modem>Router>Wired/Wireless computers and devices.

Try this procedure:
Connect a patch network cable between the Modem output port and the Router’s WAN or Internet Port. Connect a patch network cable (also called an Ethernet cable ) from one of the router’s LAN or Ethernet Ports to each device that will use a wired connection. Keep an eye on the Modem and Router’s lights until they are stabilized. You may need to do a Power Cycle just in case....

Post another ipconfig /all will you?


----------



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, you're good....

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Gibfried>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gibfried-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
  WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ks.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-33-1E-FE
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::50f:96a5:9bf:109e%10(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 68.102.130.103(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 03, 2012 8:24:46 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 04, 2012 8:24:46 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.102.128.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.121.16
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667596
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D0-2A-EB-00-26-18-33-1E-FE

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
 68.105.29.12
 68.105.28.11
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.ks.cox.net:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3c5d:214a:bb99:7d98(Pref
erred)
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c5d:214a:bb99:7d98%11(Preferred)
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4466:8267::4466:8267(Preferred)
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
 68.105.29.12
 68.105.28.11
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It still appears you are connected to the modem and not a router from the output of the ipconfig.

Review the routers manual. I suspect you need to clone the mac address of your workstation to the routers wan port. Usually there is a button on the routers wan setup page to this effect.

No pc should be connected to the modem. Only the router is connected to the modem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, agree with Wand3r3r. If you have followed my instructions and your ipconfig /all output is still not providing us the correct information, then something is not configured properly.

Please give us an update.


----------



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

Apologies for the delay, I was sent to Philly for a few... The second IPCONFIG/All post is to the router, scouts honor. I can't change the mack address because when I plug into the router, type in the adress IE just sits and spin. It wont pull up the router. I've tried all ports, modem pulgged into the rout, un plugged, different cable, etc. My son's lap top pugged in works, so it's my pc. Also does this with my Linksys 54gs (I bouth the new Belking thinking it was the router, getting dropped when moving.).


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries...

Can you please post another ipconfig /all from a working computer that's connected to your router of course?


----------



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

Have it. Two post:

First is the working pc - router - modem

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Tswizzle>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tswizzle-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-F3-E4-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f964:3bbe:1dd6:f046%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2012 3:59:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 21, 2148 10:30:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 729295819
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-23-D8-0E-F0-4D-A2-91-FD-E4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-44-17-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-44-17-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-AC-4C-44-17-C2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5fd:593d:5dfd:81b%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 11, 2012 3:32:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 21, 2148 10:30:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 324840524
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-23-D8-0E-F0-4D-A2-91-FD-E4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{920C5DF4-C2CC-44E2-9F83-314F455F6525}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{AB42684C-1A66-4CB2-AD3E-BDA4815EF012}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8f4:2989:bb99:77f5(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8f4:2989:bb99:77f5%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Tswizzle>


----------



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

Second problem PC - Router - Modem (even rebooted in this config to make certain):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Gibfried>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gibfried-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-33-1E-FE
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::50f:96a5:9bf:109e%10(Preferred)
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.16.158(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667596
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D0-2A-EB-00-26-18-33-1E-FE

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0487FD2A-56A5-47E3-BFBC-BD9093FF3C24}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Gibfried>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a healthy ipconfig /all output that we would like to see from your computer.


> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1


In addition, you may try resetting both TCPI/IP and Winsock. 
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Restart the computer after and test your connection again.


----------



## tk1991 (Apr 4, 2012)

Posting from my blacberry pc now see's network and internet. I can see other pc's (wireless) and see shared files. But still can't connect to the internet. I did reboot afterwards. My son is on the net currently so he can connect (wireless) through the router.


----------

